# St george island



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm visiting st George island this weekend, any tips? Also has anyone ever used the pay pier at the state park on st George?


----------



## coloradowalt (Apr 16, 2013)

No pay pier. Two fishing piers in the bay from the old bridge. The island side bridge pier was closed last time I was there, barge had hit it.  Good fishing from beach gulf side. You can rent kayaks on the island.  Good boat ramp in the state park, fish from there to east pass. Should be Spanish in the pass.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, so the pay to fish pier in the state park isn't it worth it?


----------



## atwdmb (Apr 17, 2013)

don't think it exists

atw


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 17, 2013)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Thanks, so the pay to fish pier in the state park isn't it worth it?



There is no pier in the state park.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 17, 2013)

The website has it listed, you pay $6 per person to get a gate code to drive to the end of the island. Nevermind it's just a fishing area, not a pier. Is it worth the $6?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, for the help. Does anyone know of the cost of a kayak rental?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2013)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Thanks, for the help. Does anyone know of the cost of a kayak rental?



This is who I rent them from every year....

http://sgislandjourneys.com/Journeys-Kayaking.html

Not real expensive.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2013)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Is it worth the $6?



Yes.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think it's $6 to get into the park and a ill more to go to the end, but back years ago it was the best spot for Spanish mackerel and pompano as well as everything else..sharks a plenty down there


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 19, 2013)

Definitely go to the end. Should limit on Spanish in no time. Fish the youth ramp in the park also for trout and reds. Catch your finger mullet on the spot and soak them in the channel in front of you. You will catch fish.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I went to the end for most of the day. No fish caught though, it was cold, windy, and very choppy. But, lots of shells.


----------



## one_shot (Apr 22, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Definitely go to the end. Should limit on Spanish in no time. Fish the youth ramp in the park also for trout and reds. Catch your finger mullet on the spot and soak them in the channel in front of you. You will catch fish.



I will be there May 3 -7. East end & youth camp!

July last year, I was at the youth camp oyster bar I stepped on a sting ray. I got hit in the ankle. 
Aug.  sea lice at the same place. 
I am going earlier,this year.


----------



## crappie man (Apr 23, 2013)

one_shot said:


> I will be there May 4 -7. East end & youth camp!
> 
> 
> I will be there may 4th threw the 11


----------

